# How old are you?



## 103886 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi we have just bought our first motorhome and whilst on the phone to the insurance man, he said we were quite young to own a motorhome. A feeling I have not had for a while to be honest lol.

I was just wondering what the average age of motorhomers is? We are both 32.

Anyone dare offer their age and what age you got your first motorhome?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

No.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sharon


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 44 
Got my first M/H a VW Camper at 24


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi
I`m still looking for my first van (six birth coachbuilt) and I`m 43 years old.


----------



## 102394 (Jan 9, 2007)

i.ve just turned sceptic


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm 43 and got my 1st motorhome at 42.

Tim


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am 62 although I only feel about 72.  Had first two m\homes in the 80'z, first one a Winnie but after a week I sold it. Then bought a Merc Pioneer and had that for about a year but got sick and tired of it on the driveway never really being used and part ex'd it for a Jag. The missus nearly part ex'd me so I got rid of that too. I would have been about 42 so it seems around 40 men get the urge to do something different.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

41.
First van at 23 (an old vw)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Tonys 53 Me 52 8O  , we got our first van 2 years ago, now we are hooked   

Anne


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Theres been a poll recently on this subject here
and also a survey here survey

I'm 51 and had the motorhome for a year after over 20 years of tugging.Just wish I had changed over years ago,but circumstances weren't right then.

Steve


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

36 years young.

First got my motorhome at 34.

I am pleased that many manufacturers (albeit only continental ones) are now making family friendly layouts.

I have lost count of the arguments I have had with salesmen who try to convince me that 2 double beds is a good family lay out.

My kids get on, but my 11 yr old daughter does not want to share a bed with her 9 yr old 'smelly' brother.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

When I got my first van at 50 in 2003, I read a survey that said the average motorhome owner was 58.

Ralph


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm 47 and G is 52 (Had to do a bit of maths there to remember just HOW much older he is than me!)

Bought first MH last year.

Catherine


----------



## 97395 (Jan 22, 2006)

Well - I'm 60 and Rex (the toy boy!) is 58 - bought our first campervan in 1999 so I would have been 52 and Rex was 50. Before that we had a frame tent in our early 30's but soon swapped it for one of the original dome tents ( Ultimate Phazor Dome - anyone remember them?) around 1981 / 2 ish. Stopped tenting in 1991 due to arthritis and trouble crawling around trying to get dressed! Tried using B&B's and hotels for a few years but couldn't get on with that so we bought an Autosleeper Trident which we adored! Now we have brand spanking new Kanus to full time in.

Marie

Sorry meant to say KNAUS! Should use the spellcheck!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

We are both currently 34 but Phil turns 35 next week :lol: :lol: 

Got our van and moved in in 2004 when I was 31 and he was 32.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I am 57 and Eddi is younger than me. First motorhome - had it a year and full timed in it ever since.

Dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Bought my first MH, a VW in 1979 .. aged 29, been motorhoming and tugging ever since, prior to that we went camping.
Now fulltiming .. and loving it !


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nearly 53 Irina 13 years younger :wink:

First motor home bought in 1973 used once 1st wife hated it (transit base coachbuild)

First caravan in 1980 and same reaction from 1st wife.

(1st marriage i used to do things without consultation though :roll: bad habit which I am now cured of :? nearly :lol: )

Been with Irina around 11 years.

Was boater for most of my life and all around these dates till dad became to frail to board a boat and large hard earned income dried up due to caring for him and boat/money pit was not used anymore sadly  









My dad on board in the good days bless him :wink:

Series of caravans and 4 x 4 since been with Irina but dogs dictate we need large hence the RV :lol:

First RV September 2006 and chuffed as nuts should have done it years ago :wink: :wink:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm 52 and himself is 48 (I like them young). We only discovered motorhoming a year ago after years of camping.

Interestingly, my son, who is 20, and who thought it hilarious that we became interested in it, is now a true convert and has his eyes well and truly set on our old van.

He doesn't know it yet - but he's getting it for his 21st birthday present.

But don't tell him... right?


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

First van 11 years ago at aged 42. Great life, can't beat it!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ages*

Hi

Fast pushing 35, and bought the first motorhome just after I was 33. I agree with your comments from insurance firms.

Russell


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

35 was 32 when I got my first one  full timing insurance cost me £1300 

Karl


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I'm 60 Steph is ** we got our first m/home 3 years ago now on our second and love m/homing


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I'm 50 plus 21% VAT "Irish vat rates"
First MH 4 years ago next one in Oct, I hope.


----------



## 104756 (May 27, 2007)

32 and 70 respectfully


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

As stated in another post, I'm 49.

It just so happens I occupy a body which will be 70 in a few weeks time. I just wish this body could kepp up with me.


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Hi - 40 (41 end of June) and he's just turned 53 - both retired last year and bought the van in May last year - we love it!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Old enough but wish I wasn't*

Now preparing for the medical to retain driving licence for over 3.8 tons.Due in Aug.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

got 1st when 33 now 57 and not got one    
Only a couple of years to go till we get one, don't say do it now, need my lump sum to pay for it :wink:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

56 - But this is immaterial, as I will probably be having a heart attack when the old van I've had since November comes out of surgery (this week?) and I get the bill!! - This is truly one of the nicest/daftest things I've ever done. - H


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm 56 - got my first motorhome when I was 23 VW Camper - since then I have had a Holdsworth Transit, Commer Highwayman after which I lost my way & had a series of caravans.
Then I saw sense again & bought a Talbot Camelot.
Then a Granduca Base 56 & now a Mclouis 432.
I would dearly love an RV but the missus cannot see the point  

Steve


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I was 28. I'm not 28 anymore 

There's definately a trend towards buying at a younger age these days.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm 59 in 2 weeks, Viv's a bit younger( 8) ). We got the first one in 1998, before my 50th. I felt quite young with the van then, but have noticed a lot of younger motorhomers over the past few years.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We're 35/40 and had our van for 18 months!

We find anyone near our age has kids with them (we hate kids) or are twice our age.

Most of the time we're the odd ones out


----------



## janeandandy (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm forty three and Andrew is just on the cusp of becoming forty six. We had a VW campervan about twelve years ago but have now got a Hymer Camp Swing which we love ( although our sixteen year old still thinks it extremely uncool )


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

33 now, had it 14 months so got it when 32, (ordered it at 31) - had a Caravan when I was 28 (got rid at 30).

I must admit on most sites, people in motorhomes tend to be at least 20 years senior


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

NO WAY, youre not too young , we were 34 & 28 when we got our first one, a swift 635G twin fixed beds but we have two young kids ( both girls so no bother with smelly sibling problems ) and to be honest we cant think of a more ideal and family friendly way to go on holiday, as I hate being treated like cattle in airports and would much rather get in my own first class motorhome , drive it where I like when l like, stop when I like , go to the loo when I like ( sorry too much information there! ). We got hooked after renting a burstner a 747 and doing 3 weeks in france in it - how else could we get a 3.2m boat with outboard , 4 bikes , a bike trailer, etc etc on holiday and spend many many happy weekends away without having to pay extortionate rates to stay in hotels where you have to be up for breakfast at their timing , get out when they say etc ....... 


Motorhoming - bring it on - manufacturers listen - more proper family friendly models please as there are many likeminded "young" people out there who would love to do it - especially in todays climate of fear during air travel.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

I am 32, misses is 27, been motorhoming for 3 years.


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

jimcanswim said:


> Hi we have just bought our first motorhome and whilst on the phone to the insurance man, he said we were quite young to own a motorhome. A feeling I have not had for a while to be honest lol.
> 
> I was just wondering what the average age of motorhomers is? We are both 32.
> 
> Anyone dare offer their age and what age you got your first motorhome?


we are 31 & 30, bought our first motorhome yesterday! Can't wait to pick it up and get on the road! 

Would be interested to know who you got your insurance through, as I obviously need to sort ours out before we pick it up.


----------



## 100830 (Sep 3, 2006)

we are 44& 42 brought our first van last augusy


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

We bought our first motorhome 2 years ago,when we were both 38.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

33 & 30 vw bay window

now 52 & 49 & still luvin it


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

we are 42 and 43 had a van for 2 yrs now so must be something to do with hitting 40 for us!!!!!!!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Im 37, wifee is 36 bought first RV 7 years ago and now on RV number 4!

Cant get enough of em!!!


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm 64 and Ruth is 59
we were looking to buy a retirement home in Spain a couple of years ago
ended up buying a Winnebago instead now we've got a home in every country in europe :wink: 
my signature say's it all

Tony


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> Theres been a poll recently on this subject here
> and also a survey here survey
> 
> I'm 51 and had the motorhome for a year after over 20 years of tugging.Just wish I had changed over years ago,but circumstances weren't right then.
> ...


I'd love to vote in that poll. Sadly, this is my first post - so I can't. I was tempted to rush around and make 4 other posts, but didn't think that would go down too well  
So, to answer the initial question -
I am now 48 and have have had 2 vans for - oh - at least 12 months  
And.... I love it :!:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

56 when I bought the motorhome. Hey, 22 when I bought my first(and only) van not at lot of camping or hols, but an awful lot of FUN!! H


----------



## 100605 (Aug 19, 2006)

Im 55 Mick is 63 we got our first MH 3 years ago A 1987 Hymer to se if we liked Motorhomeing and took to it like ducks to water So sold that one, last May, and got a 1998 Hymer 694G that we love we have been fulltiming in it since the end of Jan this year, we love it.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> I am 62 although I only feel about 72.  Had first two m\homes in the 80'z, first one a Winnie but after a week I sold it. Then bought a Merc Pioneer and had that for about a year but got sick and tired of it on the driveway never really being used and part ex'd it for a Jag. The missus nearly part ex'd me so I got rid of that too. I would have been about 42 so it seems around 40 men get the urge to do something different.


  I don't know what has come over me but in recent months I have told everyone I am 61 years old and afer my recent birthday I told everyone I am 62. Heather told me last night that I am in fact only just turned 61.   

Sometimes I just despair of ever becoming a fully fledged member of the human race. I do apologise.


----------



## spindle (Sep 14, 2006)

nearly 47,got my first camper at 22. an old vw


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

drmjclark said:


> Motorhoming - bring it on - manufacturers listen - more proper family friendly models please as there are many likeminded "young" people out there who would love to do it - especially in todays climate of fear during air travel.


AGREED - And change that awful fabric on the interior it's all so 70's!


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*how old are you*

Looks like I'm above average as I am 61+, luckily for me I have a younger wife as Mal is only 54, but don't tell her I told you. We attend a lot of open air shows (car shows, music, steam etc.) so we decided to change from caravan to motorhome a couple of years ago, and quite happy to do so. Because the events are normally held in a big field we do not need the vehicle to move around in, so it is very convenient to just pull up on the site and be ready to party without having to connect up all the accessories. It's also nice to pull up at the side of the road and have a 'cuppa' without having to get out of the car in the rain to climb into the caravan. So, class me in the young 60s thanks.
Keep the pedal to the metal Mick


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

I'm 46.5 and herself is a few years younger. we bought our MH in Nov. 2005 after a brief flirtation with caravanning. Love it but don't get away except for the summer epic. Both talking about the long trips we will take when we retire.

IH


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

32 

first (only other) camper at 26 or something..

John


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*age*

Greetings,

So what have you done wrong Bill_Posters, I have seen the signs around town stating that Bill Posters will be prosecuted!!

Anyway I am 59, t'other half is 61 this year soon, camping (tent) from the age of about 10 with a small 2 man (boy!) tent, first real tent at 17.

Sailing and boating from 20 - 51

Motorhoming from March last year.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi johng1974 how did i guess your age :lol: :lol: 
*
SNAP*

iIam johna******1954 whe i can be RR or Road Runner. :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, Kev is is 41, (going on sixty!), and I am just a mere 28, (+ 6!) 8O :lol: 

mmm, perhaps I should edit this one before he sees it!


----------



## 89451 (May 23, 2005)

I'm 32 now and we've had Millie (our Frankia) for 2 years now, my wife is a couple of years younger. I did think we'd be the youngest but it seems not by this thread, there seems to be a trend growing among younger people.



Ian


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Cranialstrain said:


> I'm 32 now and we've had Millie (our Frankia) for 2 years now, my wife is a couple of years younger. I did think we'd be the youngest but it seems not by this thread, there seems to be a trend growing among younger people.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Your just an immature chiller :lol: Foryt is the proper age for chilling.. 8)


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

I am 54 got my first Motorhome when I was 32.
Your never too young to have great fun.
Regards
Paul


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

ralph-dot said:


> When I got my first van at 50 in 2003, I read a survey that said the average motorhome owner was 58.
> 
> Ralph


Hi,
I guess I'm average.
Bob


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 

Reading through all this thread, makes me wonder should I subscribe. Well here goes. I have just celebrated the 46th anniversary of my 21st, the war departments on her 42nd of her 21st. We don't look or feel that old,its just the aching bones at the end of a day that give the game away. 
We started motor homing in 2004, starting with a Arto, then upgrading to a Flair, its the dogs fault she complained the Arto was to cramped on long trips. 
We try to keep our trips outside the school holidays, just going where the wind blows. We have covered todate in the region of 28K miles throughout northern Europe, our only into southern Europe was down to Salerno & Pissa. 
Kind regards to all


----------



## 104712 (May 25, 2007)

Im 34 and got my first motorhome after a trip to Germany last Tuesday, It just passed its mot yesterday too!

 

Paul


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Me 67, HWMBO is 63. We camped for donkey's years then after a very wet weekend at Aberfoyle we ditched the frame tent in a heap on the site by arrangement with the site manager. There was no way I was dragging it soggily home then ditching it in Hampshire. We always have Hashing events to attend and needed something to crash in and a pal said borrow Lilac. I went to visit her in his garage.

She was lilac painted (emulsion I might add) 72 VW Devon bay and didn't have an MOT. She had a gallon of juice and started, the wipers didn't work but we only going to near Ventnor IOW so I winged it. Funny - in the bowels of Red Funnel at Soton when I started her up, a huge blowing roar, everyone ducked. She did the job and I told the kids we were buying a campervan, They thought it was big white box, but we found an imaculate 73 VW Westy Bay. "Dad, what are you on?" were my daughter's words if I remember.

I was 61.


----------



## 103354 (Mar 11, 2007)

Picked up first motor home last weekend. Husband 45, me 43 next week and daughter 11. Were going to wait until we retire but have gone for it.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Age*

Hi to all

Had a van at 22, please note I said a van, not a MH, fitted carpet on floor, walls, and roof (inside) :lol: a fitted mattress, and not a lot else, gold in colour, and in 1967 there were not a lot gold vans about, for some unkown :? reason my friends called it the "goldfinger passion wagon"  and boy I had lots of fun with this van in and around Pembroke and Tenby area, and from the day I sold that van have wanted a MH, used a tent off and on for 10 years, then bought a folding camper in 1998, did around 25000 miles in that, then retired in 2002 and bought the Riviera MH in 2003 and covered almost 30000 miles in it so far,

Age now 60+


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic more or less*

First TENT 7 yo then 2 more as time went on. One did not camp,with a visible tent, 1939 to1945!!

First ( of 4 c*r*v*n*) at 46

First (0f 3) Campingcars at 66

Ken..........with Wanderwagon3


----------



## 104382 (May 9, 2007)

I'm near 36, my first autobuilt motorhome was when I was 30, I have too much to learn :roll:


----------

